# Wicked Beak--Can I trim it somehow?



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Target looks sooo beautiful in his cage. When I open the door, he sails towards me like a beautiful, feathered angel. He approaches me so trustingly. Surely it must be love? Then the little pecker-head PECKS me! It is the worst when I reach into his cage to freshen his water and food dishes. I've never had a big problem with it before, because the pecks were mild. But lately, they've been more intense and just yesterday, he managed to slightly puncture the skin--There's a little peck-hole in the back of my hand! Birdy's psychological issues asside, his beak has a slight curve to it at the tip that part of me wants to file--Is that a bad idea? Could I give him some sand paper to peck?


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hey Prizm*

As For Target Pecking You While He Is In His Cage, He Is Probably Just Being Territorial. Try Feeding Him In A Different Place Rather Than In His Cage.
Does He Peak You When He Is Outside His Cage?
Also I Think Pigeons Are Supposed To Have That Curve At The Tip, Its What Helps Them To Pick Up Seeds But I Suppose It Would'nt Hurt Him And If You Were To Give Him Abit Of Sandpaper To Peck At...Sure Give Your Hand A rest 

Heather


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

For a day or two after I do egg checks in the aviary (we give 'em plastic eggs to replace the real ones) I have a series of little red marks on my hand where certain pigeons have been very bold and aggressive in defense of their territory. I've come to expect it 

A little protrusion of the upper over lower part of beak is not unusual, but if the curve is actually a noticeable overgrowth, you could file it a little. If it is part of the 'normal' beak then I'd leave it alone as it is a delicate organ.

Below is a pigeon whose beak Cynthia had to trim (clipped and filed) as it was stopping the bird picking up food and she found it on the point of starvation. Only the 'extra', the translucent part should be cut. In the second shot, there is still a little overgrowth, but that's because we didn't feel it was safe to trim back any further as it would be too easy to start a bleed from beak proper with just a little miscalculation.

Sandpaper fitted round a block of wood could help - the pigeon may take out agression on it and spare the hand 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are great pics, John.

I would also leave an overgrowth unless it actually interferred with the birds eating, and picking and pruning.

I wonder why there is any physical reason why beaks do that, we did discuss lpossible liver issues, but that was a thought.....I'm going to look into it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Treesa,

Thanks - that's Glory, who Cynthia knew from the city center for years. It's a mystery why her beak grew like that, and it rarely needs trimming now. 

I doubt Prizm's bird is that bad, though.

Some of them get that just by a slight misalignment of upper and lower beak, but otherwise I haven't a clue. 

John


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

my BB gun shot pidgey has a beak like that, and i've never seen it like that before. it does look like the birdy pictured above, but his beak is black so there is no way i could see any "clear" portion...
so, birds beaks can bleed??


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, beaks can bleed, Moxie.

And, let us not forget our most FAMOUS PROFILE: BEAKSLEY, the "Seagull Pigeon," who now lives with Victor.

Hopefully, Victor will be along with his comments.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes, our Beakskley does have his upper beak that has a curvature.It is something that sets him apart from our other pigeons. Yes, his peck has gotten a wee bit painful lately and he digs into the skin when he gets in a playful mode.Since I adopted him from Feralpigeon a year ago, I always make sure he has extra seed in his cup because he has a problem sometimes scooping up the seeds because of the shape of his beak.You have me curious now and when I go tend to the coop I will re check his beak as John mentioned. I had planned on taking him to an avian vet to get his beak trimmed up a bit though.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Victor - I think getting the vet to check the beak and trim if necessary is a good idea, the first time it is done. It isn't a difficult thing to do in itself, the problem is calculating how much can safely be cut back. With ours, Cynthia has done the 'hands on', while I've taken the pics (to be honest, she is a much better hands on pidgie person than I  ). I know what moxie means about the color ... this one has the normal black beak and it is not easy to see what's what, except by looking at the beak closely in good light.

John


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cynthia,

You did a beautiful job of cut and file with Glory. Her beak appears very natuaral.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Yes, our Beakskley does have his upper beak that has a curvature.It is something that sets him apart from our other pigeons. Yes, his peck has gotten a wee bit painful lately and he digs into the skin when he gets in a playful mode.Since I adopted him from Feralpigeon a year ago, I always make sure he has extra seed in his cup because he has a problem sometimes scooping up the seeds because of the shape of his beak.You have me curious now and when I go tend to the coop I will re check his beak as John mentioned. I had planned on taking him to an avian vet to get his beak trimmed up a bit though.



Victor, I used an emory board on him because that's what my first avian
vet used on the Archangels' beaks. Beaksley took more 'strokes' than the Archs, but it was pretty easy to tell when you were getting to the point where the filing needed to stop. In fact, the board is still here w/his name on it.

You could Burrito-him up as the vet would say, and give it a try, have a little flour ready in case some slight bleeding occurs. It's a little harder to have a 
really bad time of it w/an emory board than it is w/a dremmel or the like. Now
those scare me and that I would leave to a Vet....  

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

John_D said:


> Victor -It isn't a difficult thing to do in itself, the problem is calculating how much can safely be cut back.
> 
> John





feralpigeon said:


> Victor, I used an emory board on him because that's what my first avian
> vet used on the Archangels' beaks. Beaksley took more 'strokes' than the Archs, but it was pretty easy to tell when you were getting to the point where the filing needed to stop. In fact, the board is still here w/his name on it.
> 
> You could Burrito-him up as the vet would say, and give it a try, have a little flour ready in case some slight bleeding occurs.
> ...


John, thanks for posting the picture of your pigeon with the curved beak. I could not post a picture due to being maxed out here on the forum. My goodness, he could pass for Beaksley from the top of his head to the end of his ...beak! 


Fp, I will add the emery board to my list when I make a store run and try it. He is past due on a beak trim. I am sure I can handle it. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------

